# *.mov nach mpg

## oliver2104

Hallo Leute,

möchte Videos im Quicktime *.mov Format, aufgenommen mit einer Kodak DigiFot Kamera,

ins MPEG-2 Format konvertieren. 

Hab lang mit den MEncoder Optionen herumgespielt aber mein bestes Ergebnis ruckelt

noch deutlich. Diese Unmenge an Optionen ist fast unüberschaubar.

Könnt ihr mir ein gutes MEncoder-Frontend im gentoo-tree empfehlen 

oder mir sonst irgendwie weiterhelfen ?

Meine *.mov videos sind nicht so anpruchsvoll:

Auflösung: 640x480

Bitrate: 6026

Framerate: 15

VideoCodec: ffmjpeg

AudioSampling: 11025 Hz

AudioCodec: pcm

Kanäle: 1 (mono)

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Guck dir mal avidemux an.

Oder halt tovid

# tovid -target dvd - i input -o output

Sebastian

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für die Antwort,

hab sowohl avidemux als auch tovid ausprobiert.

bei avidemux ruckelt mein *.mov schon beim abspielen.

und tovid zeigt mir nur die Fehlermeldung:

  Could not identify source video: *.mov

Bin ein wenig frustriert und sage schei.. mov Format

----------

## bas89

Kann es sein, dass deine Videos von sich aus schon ruckeln? Du schreibst ja selbst, dass sie gerade mal 15 Bilder pro Sekunde haben.

----------

## Hollowman

Mach mal bitte auf der Konsole folgendes.

# mplayer deinVideo.mov

Das Video Fenster kannste dann gleich wieder zu machen. Das was mplayer auf der Konsole ausgegeben hat, kopierste mal hier rein.

Sebastian

----------

## oliver2104

es handelt sich bei diesen MOV-Videos um vorbeifahrende Motorräder

mit konstanter Geschwindigkeit. 

der Mplayer gibt das recht gut wieder trotz der geringen Bildrate. 

abgespielt mit avidemux hat man den Eindruck die Motorräder fahren normal,

dann werden sie plötzlich einige Meter weitergezoomt,

dann wieder normal, dann wieder ein Ruck nach vorne usw.

kenn mich bei Video Formaten eigentlich sehr wenig aus,

aber gefühlsmäßig würd ich sagen, daß hier einige Frames übersprungen werden.

Trotz der geringen Ausgangs Bildrate.

Hier noch die Ausgabe von Mplayer:

Spiele quaxi.MOV.

libavformat-Dateiformat erkannt!

[lavf] Videostream gefunden, -vid 0

[lavf] Audiostream gefunden, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [jpeg]  640x480  24bpp  15.003 fps  6026.1 kbps (735.6 kbyte/s)

Clip-Info:

 comment: EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY  KODAK M853 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA

 comment-eng: EASTMAN KODAK COMPANY  KODAK M853 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Unsupported PixelFormat -1

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffmjpeg] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MJPEG)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [pcm] Uncompressed PCM audio decoder

AUDIO: 11025 Hz, 1 ch, u8, 0.0 kbit/0.00% (ratio: 0->11025)

Ausgewählter Audiocodec: [pcm] afm: pcm (Uncompressed PCM)

==========================================================================

AO: [oss] 11025Hz 1ch u8 (1 bytes per sample)

Starte Wiedergabe...

Film-Aspekt ist undefiniert - keine Vorskalierung durchgeführt.

VO: [xv] 640x480 => 640x480 Planar YV12 

A:  19.9 V:  19.9 A-V: -0.006 ct: -0.050   0/  0  5%  1%  1.7% 0 0 

Beenden... (Ende)

Oliver

----------

## artbody

ich mach das meistens mit dem ffmpeg

```

ffmpeq -i ./dateiname.mov ./dateineu.avi  oder 

ffmpeq -i ./dateiname.mov ./dateineu.mpg 
```

----------

## Fugee47

meine Digitalkamera nimmt Videos auch im Quicktime-Format auf.

Zum umwandeln in mpeg2 nutze ich folgende Zeilen:

while [ $# -gt 0 ]

do

  for FILENAME in $1

  do

    if test -f $FILENAME; then

      echo "transkodiere $FILENAME"

      ffmpeg -i $FILENAME -r 25 -target pal-svcd -aspect 16:9 $FILENAME.mpg

    else

        echo "Datei $FILENAME nicht vorhanden"

    fi

  done

  shift

done

denke die Optionen sind rechts selbsterklärend  :Smile: 

----------

